# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Πρόβλημα με προβολέα LED. Αναβοσβήνει ενώ είναι OFF

## peros550

έχω φτιάξει έναν αυτοματισμό βασισμένο σε arduino με τον  οποίο ελέγχω 2 ψηφιακές εξόδους. Οι 2 ψηφιακές έξοδοι του arduino οδηγούνται στις λογικές εισόδους της παρακάτω πλακέτας:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2-way-Ch...item51d553e361

Με την βοήθεια των ρελέ, επιλέγω από το arduino να ανοιγοκλείνω την φάση σε 2 ανεξαρτητες καταναλώσεις οι οποίες είναι προβολείς LED (1 & 2). 

Ηλεκτρολογικά, τρέχει ένα καλώδιο 5x1,5 οπότε η γείωση και ο ουδέτερος είναι κοινά για τις καταναλώσεις μου. Από τους άλλους 3 αγωγούς χρησιμοποιώ 2 για τις παραπάνω εξόδους και 1 ως spare.  

Το πρόβλημα:

Όταν δίνω εντολή να ανάψει ο προβολέας 2, ανάβει κανονικά.

όταν όμως ανάβω τον προβολέα 1 και ενώ ο προβολέας 2 παραμένει σβυστός, ο προβολέας 2 αρχίζει να αναβοσβύνει. Περίπου ανάβει μια φορά ανά 1-2 sec, και σβύνει ακαριαία. ύστερα από 1-2sec ανάβει ξανά και σβύνει ακαριαία και αυτό συνεχίζεται μέχρι να σβύσω τον προβολέα 1. 

ηλεκτρολογικά οι συνδέσεις κατά 99% είναι σωστές. 

εχει ξανασυνατήσει κανείς το παραπάνω φαινόμενο? Πως θα μπορούσα να αποφύγω το αναβόσβημα?

----------


## vasilllis

δοκιμασε να δωσεις ξεχωριστο ουδετερο στο καθε προβολακι.

----------


## SProg

Ανεβασε και το προγραμμα.

----------


## peros550

> Ανεβασε και το προγραμμα.




το πρόγραμμα δεν είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερο, βασίζεται στα βασικά παραδείγματα ελέγχου ψηφιακών εισόδων-εξόδων του arduino IDE. Δεν νομίζω ότι εκεί θα βρούμε τη λύση. 

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναπτύσονται επαγωγικά φορτιά εντός του καλωδίου που φέρει τις φάσεις και τον ουδέτερο? 
Η χρήση δεύτερου καλωδίου για τον ουδέτερο θα επιφέρει σημαντικές αλλαγές στην εγκατάσταση και δεν ενδεικνυται ως λύση του προβλήματος. Θα το δοκιμάσω όμως για να το συζητήσουμε.

----------


## el greco 1

μετρισεs ποσα βολτ εχει η εισοδοs την ωρα που τρεμoπαιζει η εξοδοs?

----------


## peros550

όταν λες είσοδο εννοείς στο arduino την λογική είσοδο? την είσοδο στο relay? την είσοδο στη LED?

----------


## gsouf

Τα ρελέ σου είναι μιας επαφής η δύο αν είναι δύο κόψτους και τον ουδέτερο και τέλος αν και πισττέυω ότι ο πρώτος προβολέας έχει πρόβλημα επιστρέφει λίγη τάση μέσω ουδετέρου αυτή προφανώς φορτίζει κάποιον πυκνωτή και για αυτό έχεις και περιοδικότητα στο άναμα!

----------


## el greco 1

την λογικη λεω.

----------


## peros550

προκειμένου να βοηθήσω την συζήτηση, καλό θα ήταν να αποφύγουμε την αναζήτηση της λύσης γύρω από τη ψηφιακή λογική στο arduino. το λέω αυτό επειδή αυτή η πλακέτα η οποία οδηγεί τα relay (καί παίρνει ως είσοδο την έξοδο του arduino) λειτουργεί έτσι όπως θα έπρεπε. πχ

όταν από το arduino δίνει εντολή για κλείσιμο του relay , το ρελέ κλείνει, ακούγεται ο χαρακτηριστικός ήχος, ανάβει ένδειξη LED πάνω στη πλάκετα και βλέπουμε το προβολέα LED να φωτίζει. 

αντίστοιχα, όταν το Arduino δίνει εντολή για άνοιγμα του relay, το ρελέ ανοίγει, ακούγεται ο χαρκατηριστικός ήχος, σβύνει η ένδειξη LED πάνω στη πλακέτα που οδηγεί τα relay, ο προβολέας LED σβήνει. 

όταν έχω το φαινόμενο που αναβοσβήνει ο προβολέας, δεν ακούγεται ο μηχανικός ήχος στα relay. για αυτό σκέφτομαι μήπως κάποιο επαγωγικό φορτίο συμβαίνει όσο η γραμμή δεν τροφοδοτείται με φάση.

----------


## peros550

> Τα ρελέ σου είναι μιας επαφής η δύο αν είναι δύο κόψτους και τον ουδέτερο και τέλος αν και πισττέυω ότι ο πρώτος προβολέας έχει πρόβλημα επιστρέφει λίγη τάση μέσω ουδετέρου αυτή προφανώς φορτίζει κάποιον πυκνωτή και για αυτό έχεις και περιοδικότητα στο άναμα!



το ρελέ ελέγχει μονάχα την φάση. ο ουδέτερος είναι ένας αγωγός κοινός μεταξύ δύο γραμμών, στο ίδιο καλώδιο. δεν θα μπορούσα να τους κόβω και τον ουδέτερο δυστυχώς. πιστεύεις θα έκανε δουλειά κάτι σαν αυτό :
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/rc-net...itors/2067869/

----------


## el greco 1

ισωs αυτο να λυσει το προβλημα. πια λεντ προβολια εχειs?

----------


## chipakos-original

> το ρελέ ελέγχει μονάχα την φάση. ο ουδέτερος είναι ένας αγωγός κοινός μεταξύ δύο γραμμών, στο ίδιο καλώδιο. δεν θα μπορούσα να τους κόβω και τον ουδέτερο δυστυχώς. πιστεύεις θα έκανε δουλειά κάτι σαν αυτό :
> http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/rc-net...itors/2067869/



Επειδή έχουν δει πολλά τα μάτια μου κάνε κάτι ακόμα. Αν τα προβόλια έχουν καλώδιο γείωσης βγάλτο στον αέρα για μία δύο δοκιμές . Οτι προβολέα και να έχεις δεν φτάνει μόνο ο ουδέτερος για να ενεργοποιηθεί οπότε δες μήπως συμβαίνει και κάτι με τον ρελέ του δεύτερου προβολέα.

----------


## geob

Πολύμετρο λογικά θα έχεις... Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να πάρεις μετρήσεις την ώρα που γίνεται το περίεργο. Πάρε μέτρηση Α) στην ψηφιακή έξοδο του arduino και β) στη βάση του τρανζίστορ που ανοίγει στιγμιαία το ρελέ. Επίσης πόση τάση έχεις στη πλακέτα με τα ρελέ? Και απο που τη τροφοδωτεις? Πάρε και εκεί μια μέτρηση. Λογικά θα πρέπει να είναι παντού 0 εκτός από τη τρφ. Της πλακέτας. Κοιτά για στιγμιαίες αλλαγές.

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Αφού λες πως όταν αναβοσβήνει ο προβολέας δεν οπλίζει και το αντίστοιχο ρελέ και δεν ανάβει το λαμπάκι τότε το πρόβλημα είναι ηλεκτρολογικό.
Μέτρα στις επαφές του ρελέ με βολτόμετρο και ξεκαθάρισε πως δεν έχει κάποια διαρροή η πλακέτα με τα ρελέ.( Μπορείς να βάλεις και μικρότερο φορτίο στις επαφές).
Εάν δεν φταίει η πλακέτα και έχεις σωστό κύκλωμα έλενξε για διαρροές . Μήπως ακουμπάει σε μεταλλικό μέρος η πλακέτα; 
Οι προβολείς σου έχουν το τροφοδοτικό εξωτερικά και κόβεις το dc; Αν ναι κόβε το AC. Σε κάθε περίπτωση ανέβασε καμιά φωτό ή κανένεα βίντεο με το πρόβλημα.

----------


## peros550

πρώτα από όλα να ευχαριστήσω τους φίλους για το ενδιαφέρον και τη βοήθεια τους. 

με τις διάφορες ιδέες που δώσατε έκανα την παρακάτω δοκιμή και κατέληξα ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ηλεκτρολογικό. 
Δοκίμασα λοιπόν να παρακάμψω εντελώς την πλακέτα με τα ρελέ και το arduino. 

εδωσα απευθείας φάση στην μαύρη γραμμή του καλωδίου 5χ1,5 η οποία τροφοδοτούσε άλλες καταναλώσεις και ταυτόχρονα έκανε τον προβολέα να αναβοσβήνει. Ταυτόχρονα είχα το καλώδιο της φάσης του προβολέα(καφέ) στον αέρα, ούτως ώστε να αναπαραστήσω την κατάσταση όπου ο προβολέας θα ήταν σβυστός. Ο προβολέας ήταν συνδεδεμένος με τη γείωση και τον ουδέτερο. Άρχισε πάλι να αναβοσβήνει. (είχα ήδη πειραματιστεί να αποσυνδέσω και τη γείωση χωρίς αποτέλεσμα)

Πλέον ήμουν απολύτως σίγουρος ότι δεν φταίει η πλακέτα των ρελέ και το πρόγραμμα του arduino.  

επόμενη δοκιμή να αφήσω το παραπάνω setup μονάχα που θα αποσύνδεα τον ακροδέκτη της φάσης του προβολέα απο το ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί στα 2μ απόσταση από το προβολέα. το φαινόμενο έπαψε.

Από το συγκεκριμένο κουτί διέρχεται το 5x1,5 το οποίο συνεχίζει σε άλλους προβολείς για ακόμη 50-60 μέτρα. Το επιλεγμένο καλώδιο του προβολέα ήταν το καφέ. Αν και δεν είχα δεύτερο προβολέα συνδεδεμένο στο καφέ σε άλλο σημείο της εγκατάστασης  είχα επιλέξει να συνεχίσω την γραμμή καφέ σε περίπτωση που προκύψει ανάγκη (δεδομένου ότι το καλώδιο 5χ1,5 διερχεται περιμετρικά του φράχτη) . όταν λοιπόν αποσύνδεσα τα 50-60μ  της καφέ γραμμής το οποίο δεν χρησιμοποιείτο το πρόβλημα εξαλείφθηκε. 

Πιθανολογώ πως αυτά τα 50-60μ της καφέ γραμμής τα οποία τρέχουν παράλληλα με μια ενεργή γραμμή αρπάζανε κάποιο επαγωγικό ρεύμα , με αποτέλεσμα να φορτίζουν κάποιο πυκνωτή στο τροφοδοτικό του προβολέα , όσο ο προβολέας ήταν σβυστός , ο πυκνωτής θα φόρτιζε αργά λόγω του επαγωγικού ρεύματος, όταν η τάση του πυκνωτή έφτανε σε κάποιο επίπεδο ενεργποιηούσε το LED, γινόταν ακαριαία εκφόρτιση και πάλι από την αρχή.... η περιόδος του φαινομένου ήταν περίπου 2-3 sec.

κάθε γνώμη / σχόλια δεκτά...  :Confused1:

----------


## vasilllis

Για αυτο προτεινα να τραβηξεις ξεχωριστους ουδετερους(ουτως η αλλως καλωδιο περισευει απο το 5*1,1)
Ρελε στο κουτι του προβολεα χωραει?

----------


## peros550

Στο 5x1,5 εχουμε : 
φαση (μόνιμη για πρίζα) - ουδέτερος - γείωση = 3 αγωγοί. 

Οποτε για τα εξωτερικά φώτα περισσεύουν 2χ1,5 επιπλέον αγωγοί οι οποίοι δίνουν δυνατότητα για δυο αυτόνομες ομάδες απο φώτα. Δεν ειναι εύκολο να αλλάξει ο παραπανω σχεδιασμός. Στο κουτί θα μπορούσα να στριμώξω ρελε, ναι.

----------


## Sted

Βαλε τοτε ενα μικρορελε 230vac μεσα στο κουτι, δωσε τη φαση απο το arduino στο πηνιο του ρελε, στη μια κοινή επαφή και έπειτα την αντίστοιχη no στον προβολεα . Αντιστοιχα κανε τις συνδεσεις στο αλλο σετ επαφων ετσι ωστε να διακόπτεται και ο ουδετερος.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> Στο 5x1,5 εχουμε : 
> φαση (μόνιμη για πρίζα) - ουδέτερος - γείωση = 3 αγωγοί. 
> 
> Οποτε για τα εξωτερικά φώτα περισσεύουν 2χ1,5 επιπλέον αγωγοί οι οποίοι δίνουν δυνατότητα για δυο αυτόνομες ομάδες απο φώτα. Δεν ειναι εύκολο να αλλάξει ο παραπανω σχεδιασμός. Στο κουτί θα μπορούσα να στριμώξω ρελε, ναι.



αφου χωραει ρελε κανε αυτο που λεει ο perow με ενα διπολικο ρελε και καθαρισες.

----------


## FILMAN

Το πρόβλημά σου ήταν φυσικά οι χωρητικότητες μεταξύ των αγωγών του πενταπολικού καλωδίου

α' λύση) Αντί να βάζεις το ρελέ να κόβει τη φάση αφήνοντας το καλώδιο προς τον προβολέα στον αέρα όταν είναι OFF, να εκμεταλλευτείς την μεταγωγική επαφή που πιθανότατα θα έχει ώστε να δίνεις φάση στο καλώδιο του προβολέα για να ανάψει, και να δίνεις ουδέτερο για να σβήσει.

β' λύση) Παράλληλα στην παροχή του προβολέα να συνδέσεις έναν πυκνωτή 470nF ... 1μF 275V κλάσης Χ2.

----------

bchris (07-08-15), 

jakektm (06-08-15)

----------


## JOUN

^^ Σου εχω ξαναπει Φιλιππε οτι η α' λυση ειναι πολυ εξυπνη και ευκολη να γινει,αρκει να το σκεφτεις..

----------


## FILMAN

Περίεργο το μήνυμά σου Γιώργο, το έχουμε ξανακουβεντιάσει; Δεν θυμάμαι...

----------


## lepouras

πράγματι πολύ έξυπνη η λύση σου Φίλιππε. δύο ερωτήσεις 
Α) προς Φίλιππο.
υπάρχει περίπτωση η λούπα που θα δημιουργηθεί μέσω της ένωσης πλέων της επιστροφής του (εκάστοτε) προβολέα να λειτουργεί σαν πηνίο( ας πούμε) και να έχουμε το ίδιο ή εντονότερο πρόβλημα?
Β) προς τους γνώστες των κανονισμών.
επιτρέπετε να γίνετε αυτή η μεταγωγή (έστω για την αντιμετώπιση τέτοιων προβλημάτων) από τους κανονισμούς?
το ρωτάω διότι πολλές φορές (τουλάχιστον παλιότερα) πολλά λογικά πράγματα επειδή δεν προβλέπονταν από τους κανονισμούς να δημιουργούν προστριβές με άλλους συναδέλφους (με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται).
ευχαριστώ.

----------


## FILMAN

> Α) υπάρχει περίπτωση η λούπα που θα δημιουργηθεί μέσω της ένωσης πλέων της επιστροφής του (εκάστοτε) προβολέα να λειτουργεί σαν πηνίο( ας πούμε) και να έχουμε το ίδιο ή εντονότερο πρόβλημα?



Ποια λούπα; Όταν ο προβολέας είναι OFF και οι δυο ενεργοί αγωγοί του θα είναι συνδεδεμένοι στον ουδέτερο, δηλαδή θα είναι βραχυκυκλωμένοι μεταξύ τους οπότε δεν μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί τάση μεταξύ τους... Το μόνο πρόβλημα ενδέχεται να είναι ο σπινθήρας που μπορεί να παράγεται στο ρελέ τη στιγμή της αποσύνδεσης του φορτίου, αν το τόξο δεν σβήσει πριν η κινητή επαφή πλησιάσει τη NC, καταλαβαίνετε ότι θα έχουμε βραχυκύκλωμα φάσης - ουδετέρου... Γι' αυτό η δεύτερη λύση ίσως να είναι προτιμότερη έχοντας επίσης το πλεονέκτημα ότι δεν απαιτεί μετατροπές στις συνδεσμολογίες. Απλώς βάζετε ένα πυκνωτή παράλληλα στην παροχή του προβολέα και τέλος.




> Β) προς τους γνώστες των κανονισμών.
> επιτρέπετε να γίνετε αυτή η μεταγωγή (έστω για την αντιμετώπιση τέτοιων προβλημάτων) από τους κανονισμούς?
> το ρωτάω διότι πολλές φορές (τουλάχιστον παλιότερα) πολλά λογικά πράγματα επειδή δεν προβλέπονταν από τους κανονισμούς να δημιουργούν προστριβές με άλλους συναδέλφους (με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται).
> ευχαριστώ.



Εγώ δεν θα είχα κανέναν ενδοιασμό να το κάνω... Αν κάποιου δεν του αρέσει κάτι σωστό που δεν προβλέπεται από κανονισμούς (που δεν το καταλαβαίνει δηλαδή...) τότε ας εγκαταλείψει την ηλεκτρολογία και ας ασχοληθεί με τη δικηγορία  :Tongue2:

----------


## αντονιο

συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Φίλιππο.

----------


## JOUN

> Περίεργο το μήνυμά σου Γιώργο, το έχουμε ξανακουβεντιάσει; Δεν θυμάμαι...



Ναι πριν κατι χρονια σε περιστατικο που αχνοαναβε λαμπα led με απλο διακοπτη(στη θεση off) και τους ειπες να βαλουν αλλε ρετουρ με ουδετερο στην εξτρα επαφη ωστε να μηδενιστουν τυχον τασεις ..Μου ειχε αρεσει σαν ιδεα γιαυτο και το θυμαμαι αν και δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιησει.

----------


## Xarry

Εχουμε 2 προβολακια σαν και αυτο και ενω στην αρχη για καποιες μερες λειτουργουσαν μια χαρα πλεον αναβοσβηνουν και τα 2. Τροφοδοτουνται κανονικα με 220. Ελλατωματικα και τα 2 η παιζει κατι αλλο;

----------


## aris_kimi

> Εχουμε 2 προβολακια σαν και αυτο και ενω στην αρχη για καποιες μερες λειτουργουσαν μια χαρα πλεον αναβοσβηνουν και τα 2. Τροφοδοτουνται κανονικα με 220. Ελλατωματικα και τα 2 η παιζει κατι αλλο;



Ακόμα λίγες πληροφορίες θα βοηθούσαν...

----------


## Xarry

> Ακόμα λίγες πληροφορίες θα βοηθούσαν...



Οπως;;;;

----------


## aris_kimi

Ταυτόχρονα άρχισαν να αναβοσβήνουν? Τι τα ελέγχει? κ.α.

----------


## Xarry

Ταυτοχρονα αρχισαν ναι. Τι τα ελεγχει εννοεις τι ειδους διακοπτης;

----------


## aris_kimi

Ναι, μπορει να είναι ηλεκτρονόμος, μπορει να είναι timer, μπορεί πολλά. Όσο πιο αναλυτική είναι μια περιγραφή βοηθάει και στην κατανόηση του συστήματος.

----------


## Xarry

Ελεγχονται απο 1 διακοπτη και οι 2 οχι τους κλασσικους 2 θεσεων αλλα απο αυτους που πατας αναβει ξαναπατας σβηνει (δεν ξερω πως αλλιως να το περιγραψω ελπιζω να γινω κατανοητος)

----------


## aris_kimi

Πάμε στον τρόπο που αναβοσβήνουν, είναι περιοδικός (πχ σαν το φλας του αυτοκινήτου)? Θα μπορούσε να είναι κάποιο χαλαρό καλώδιο? Που το κουνάει και κάτι (αέρας, ζώο...) ??
Έπεσε κάνας κεραυνός εκεί κοντά στην περιοχή πριν αρχίσουν τα κόλπα?

----------


## Xarry

Οχι οι συνδεσεις ειναι οκ ουτε επεσε καποιος κεραυνος.

----------


## Πατέντες

Δοκίμασες να τους δώσεις ρεύμα με κάποιο φις εξωτερικά από κάποια πρίζα;
Αν σταματήσει, φταίει το μπουτον σου, το οποίο, προφανώς, ελέγχει κάποιο ρελέ.

----------


## Xarry

Επειδη η προσβαση στους προβολεις δεν ειναι πολυ ευκολη μπορω να ελεγξω με καποιο τεοπο μπουτον-ρελε;

----------

